# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Ficelle - tigrée 10 ans très câline et gentille, très calme - Dpt 13

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Ficelle
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 12 ans 8 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 13 - Bouches-du-Rhône
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* contact@spa-marseille.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Contacter directement les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre

voici Ficelle une jeune fille denviron 10 ans.
elle est très calme et très câline, elle se colle à nous dès quon sassoit pour des séances de câlins
mais pas trop fan des bras... personne nest parfait ! 😊
les repas cest sacré elle nous fait comprendre que ça ne va pas assez vite et dévore !
elle ne mange que de la pâtée car elle a eu une gingivite chronique et on lui a enlevé toutes ses dents mais ça ne lempêche absolument pas de manger.

La gingivite chronique peut se declencher ou pas... dans ce cas il faudra faire une visite vétérinaire pour qu'il lui fasse une piqure

elle attend sa famille pour la vie qui saura prendre soin d'elle, qui lui offrira amour et pâtée en illimité !!😉😊😻

Elle est à adopter sous contrat avec la SPA de Marseille Provence, une participation de 100 euros vous sera demandée. Elle est identifiée, stérilisée et à jour de vaccins.

Contact SPA de Marseille : contact@spa-marseille.com



https://www.facebook.com/Nachetezpas...type=3&theater

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## doriant

*vidéo de Ficelle >>>* https://www.facebook.com/Nachetezpas...8345510064841/

----------


## doriant

Jolie Ficelle attend tjrs.

video >> videos/677708696014179

----------


## doriant

rien de nouveau pr mamie ficelle  :Frown:

----------


## doriant



----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Des nouvelles?? un lien Facebook??

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## GADYNETTE

Elle sait très bien prendre la pose, la belle

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption  ::

----------


## sandra7

Oh je craque elle est trop belle  ::

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

